# Lightweight Scope Mounted Spotlight?



## robertwhite

I am having a bit of a problem finding a scope mounted spotlight setup that is lightweight and actually works as advertised.

I need to be able to clearly make out a Coyote at 100-150 yards (sure wouldn't want to shoot a calf) and I also need the unit to be fairly inexpensive.

I see lots of lights that use 6v or 12v battery packs, but I am guessing that the pack attaches to your belt and kind of defeats the whole portable idea, no?

I would much prefer a self contained unit that uses batteries such as CR123 due to the small size. Anyone make something like that or are they all rechargeable monsters?

In reading some posts on this site, I saw that a company called Western Rivers makes lights. Although they do not make small ones, they are close to my farm and I would also like to know if they are recommended or not?

Regards,
RW


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum RW. You might want to send a PM to bar-d he has a pretty sweet set up as do a few others here.


----------



## youngdon

http://www.sniperhawglights.com/apps/webstore/ try this site or http://www.texasdirecthunting.com/servlet/the-122/kill-light-xlr250-rifle

I don't think either of these is the one bar-d has (I could be wrong) Bigdrowdy1 has the xlr250. You can ask his opinion in a PM as he probably won't be reading any posts for the next week and the PM will be waiting for him when he comes back(he's on vacation....some people never work.LOL)


----------



## ebbs

Our DIY section also has some decent threads about lights too.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*I'll get back with ya tomorrow RW--ebbs---You can get a green laser that is small and shines way pass a 100 yds-----and way under 75.00 bucks-----I 'll find the info---better than that n3d lite-----*


----------



## ebbs

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *I'll get back with ya tomorrow ebbs-----You can get a green laser that is small and shines way pass a 100 yds-----and way under 75.00 bucks-----I 'll find the info---better than that n3d lite*


Would LOVE to see that. Thanks Skip!


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome RW. I know this one is over here but I'm sure you could find one in the US. I have the 170 but in hand held, fantastic lamps.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIGHTFORCE-STRI...ingSports_ET&hash=item58872be428#ht_639wt_932


----------



## catcapper

Another welcome to Predatortalk Mr. White from high up in the Colorado Rockies.

One of the best lights out there is the "predator Light". Its lite and compact and throws a good beam, but you'd have to shell out some coin. I think they sell new for around $270.00.

Check this out.
http://www.kcshounds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=3947


----------



## On a call

Good review Dave


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Here's where some get this small lazer lites----I have the 50mw--but if i tryed another i'd get the 150 or 200 a try----haven't mounted it yet on my gun yet---but by shining the field at nite see easy 100 yds---you need to get the laser thats focusable--green or red---find them at Budgetgadgets.com or gadgettown.com---Alot of callers using these-----SB---P.s>--under 75.00*


----------



## youngdon

www.budgetgadgets.com or www.gadgettown.com


----------



## robertwhite

I will have to check out some of the things some folks mentioned.

I do not however want a laser. Reason being is that I need to actually see the coyote and get a good visual on it. If I just shined a laser, I stand the chance of lighting up a calf and that would not be good.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*RW----OH you'll be able to see em---The laser is adjustable wide field of view I can see the whole deer at 100 yds----and there not as jumpy with the green lite it can be focused from a small dot to a flash lite size beam------only thing shouldn't have it turned on more than 5mins at a time-----for the price hard to beat------SB*


----------



## Mattuk

robertwhite said:


> I will have to check out some of the things some folks mentioned.
> 
> I do not however want a laser. Reason being is that I need to actually see the coyote and get a good visual on it. If I just shined a laser, I stand the chance of lighting up a calf and that would not be good.


Sounds like the lightforce is your best option then Robert! You can also add a red, yellow or blue filter to it.


----------



## robertwhite

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Here's where some get this small lazer lites----I have the 50mw--but if i tryed another i'd get the 150 or 200 a try----haven't mounted it yet on my gun yet---but by shining the field at nite see easy 100 yds---you need to get the laser thats focusable--green or red---find them at Budgetgadgets.com or gadgettown.com---Alot of callers using these-----SB---P.s>--under 75.00*


I looked on gadettowns site and can't find them. Could you possibly post a link? (I also tried budgetgadgets, but their website is broken)


----------



## youngdon

http://www.gadgettown.com/Flashlights/Lumens--200~1500/ or http://www.gadgettown.com/Laser-Pointers/

Try these !


----------



## showmeyote

Welcome RW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robertwhite

youngdon said:


> http://www.gadgettown.com/Flashlights/Lumens--200~1500/ or http://www.gadgettown.com/Laser-Pointers/
> 
> Try these !


So basically, they are the same type of light like a Surefire or other brand high lumen flashlight. I could get the same amount of light if I took one of my Surefire's and mounted it to my shooting rig, no?


----------



## youngdon

I didn't compare them RW I just posted the links for you. What are the specs on your surefire ?


----------



## robertwhite

I have a 6P with a P61 bulb that gives 120 lumens. Never thought about using it to light up coyotes until this thread though. I guess I will make up some kind of mount and give it a try.


----------



## youngdon

If you have a picatinny rail you can find a mount on any of the AR-15 parts or manufacturers sites. I'm fairly sure there is a clamp on style as well.


----------



## Antlerz22

Ok you light officianados, Im real green here except for the red lights. How do yotes respond to green or blue lights hitting them? Anyone tried these colors on some?


----------



## Antlerz22

Good website YD thanks for posting, when I get my new rifle, I believe Im going with a sniper hawg light. I especially like the on off switch that can be positioned to the shooters preference as well as control the intensity with the same switch --if I read correctly--good website and informative as well.


----------



## robertwhite

youngdon said:


> If you have a picatinny rail you can find a mount on any of the AR-15 parts or manufacturers sites. I'm fairly sure there is a clamp on style as well.


Thanks, but I guess I should have mentioned I am not using an AR-15. I am using a .17 HMR bolt rifle with a Bushnell Elite 3200 scope. I have AR's, but with this set up, I can easily hit a quarter at 100yds offhand. The light/laser will have to mount on the scope itself, that's why I need it to be as lightweight as possible.


----------



## JJH

What did you decide on? How did it work for you? I have the same gun/scope combo and am interested in a light weight set up with some form of trigger switch if possible? Preferably with removable colored covers.

Thanks,
JJH


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum JJH !

Robertwhite hasn't been around for a while.You might send him a PM if you want.


----------



## Predatorhunter

Welcome to PT JJH. Enjoy.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I just bought a Noxx red LED light......bright as can be. supposed to light them up to 200. We'll see.

Red Dagger.


----------



## Buckrut

Fr3db3ar
have you tried out the Nozzle light? Does it work as well as expected?


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to PT JJH.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Buckrut said:


> Fr3db3ar have you tried out the Nozzle light? Does it work as well as expected?


 ?? I've used the "red dagger" and it works great. I have yet to get the head lamp out into the field. Soon I hope.


----------

